# MC33033 Based controller



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

hello everyone I have been seaching on the threads and reading in the book I bought ( MOTOR CONTROL ELECTRONICS HANDBOOK ) by Richard Valentine and have been woundering if anyone on diyelectriccar has built and tested a controller using the MC33033 ic chip for a seires wound dc motor like the ADC model FB-4001 9 inch motor. They have one in the book (in chapter 6 page 170 if you have the book) that looks easy to build .I have seen some on different web sites but it all looks like theory to me and have not even seen any cars using them. So I leave this question HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THEM OR MADE THEM ?


----------



## buzzforb (Aug 16, 2008)

In another forum on controller design, xrotaryguy made the statement that he has begun to build a controller based on that chip only to find out that it was not really designed for motor control. I don't know if he was going to use it for ac or dc though. Do a search for controllers and you should have no problem finding sufficient material. Dc control is definitely easier to implement than ac.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

If I remember correctly, that chip has a maximum duty cycle of 45%, which is useless for an EV. You need the full 0 to 100% duty cycle to build a proper controller that will actually let you drive an EV.


----------



## gerd1022 (Jun 9, 2008)

Actually, the reason rotaryguy didnt use the chip is because he was trying to do an AC controller and the MC33033 is for brushless DC.

The MC33033 also can be used for brushed DC.

Also, the MC in MC33033 stands for motor controller i think, and either way it is definately designed for motor control with full 0-100% PWM. I have verified this in an oscilliscope. See the datasheet here: http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MC33033-D.PDF

I am going to finish my MC33033 based controller within the next week. I had a problem with a chip being soldered the wrong way and blowing up, but the replacement parts are on order and should be here by the middle of the week. The control side with the MC33033 has given me no problems, however, and is very easy to set up. It is the driver side that is the most difficult.


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

gerd1022 What type of motor are you powering with it pm, brush, or other?


----------



## gerd1022 (Jun 9, 2008)

i am just using a series would brushed forklift motor


----------



## Windy (Jun 27, 2008)

Shanex-2 A few weeks back on the controller thread one of the members offered to send a copy of a schematic to anyone who wanted one of an experimetal controller based on the MC33033 controller chip. The power side used 3, 400 amp IGBTs. He derated the controller to 900 amps max. The graphics from the down load are not great but readable. This controller was designed by Richard Valentine and others at Motorola . This has good info on parts lay-out in the power section. I am collecting parts in hopes of making a controller based on this design. He gives great insight in why he selected the parts and how critical their location is to a successful design. Windy


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks for the info windy


----------



## DAINe (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.elektromobile.narod.ru/irn/motorola_chip/shema.gif


----------

